# Tort with an underbite



## Afitz12 (Mar 19, 2017)

My tortoise has a pretty noticeable underbite. She's had it for the last 2 months and I'm not sure if it's affecting her eating or anything else about her daily life. Her bottom "beak" or lip sticks out pretty far. Should I get a vet to do something or should I just let it be?


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Mar 19, 2017)

You need to trim it - either yourself with nail clippers if you are confident or have a vet do it. Leaving the beak overgrown like that risks it breaking, which can cause discomfort and create a potential site for infection if the break goes too deep.


----------



## Afitz12 (Mar 19, 2017)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> You need to trim it - either yourself with nail clippers if you are confident or have a vet do it. Leaving the beak overgrown like that risks it breaking, which can cause discomfort and create a potential site for infection if the break goes too deep.



The thing is I'm afraid it'll hurt her if I clip her beak


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Mar 19, 2017)

Afitz12 said:


> The thing is I'm afraid it'll hurt her if I clip her beak



Then have a vet do it. It may hurt if too much is trimmed at once, but leaving it deformed like this is risking much greater discomfort.


----------



## Afitz12 (Mar 19, 2017)

SarahChelonoidis said:


> Then have a vet do it. It may hurt if too much is trimmed at once, but leaving it deformed like this is risking much greater discomfort.



Thank you!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 19, 2017)

This problem occurs because a tortoise didn't get the right amount of calcium when growing. You must keep after it and trim it a couple times (maybe more) a year. I had several Manouria intergrades and all of them had this very same problem. We used a Dremmel on the beaks and had to keep doing it twice a year the whole time I owned them.


----------



## Afitz12 (Mar 19, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> This problem occurs because a tortoise didn't get the right amount of calcium when growing. You must keep after it and trim it a couple times (maybe more) a year. I had several Manouria intergrades and all of them had this very same problem. We used a Dremmel on the beaks and had to keep doing it twice a year the whole time I owned them.



Thank you! I'll make sure to call in to a vet because I'm too nervous to do it myself. Is there any time of vitamin that I can feed her to help with calcium growth?


----------



## Bee62 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hello,

feed cuttlefish bones. Sulcatas love them and they contain a lot of calcium.
Your tort can eat cuttlefish bones as much as she/he wants, and if your tort gets enough fresh greens, weeds and gras, she/he needs no extra vitamins.
You should visit a VET very quick because a tort with such a deformed beak ( underbite ) has diffieculties when he is eating.


----------



## Afitz12 (Mar 20, 2017)

Bee62 said:


> Hello,
> 
> feed cuttlefish bones. Sulcatas love them and they contain a lot of calcium.
> Your tort can eat cuttlefish bones as much as she/he wants, and if your tort gets enough fresh greens, weeds and gras, she/he needs no extra vitamins.



Thank you!!


----------



## Bee62 (Mar 20, 2017)

Afitz12 said:


> Thank you!!



My pleasure.

You should visit a VET very quick because a tort with such a deformed beak ( underbite ) has diffieculties when he is eating.


----------

